# Package de potenciómetro en Ares



## marcelo2112 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola, necesito saber que  package para un potenciometro usar en Ares, es un pote comun de los chiquitos. Gracias.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola,bueno busca en la category has clic en Micelanios y en Sub Category esta preset y potenciometros ,tenes como 11pacages, yo estoy trabajando con 7.7sp2 hasta pronto


----------

